# Trucks Gone Wild



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

anybody goin this week to colfax???:bigok:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Gott some friends that will be there in there trucks. I know this year the park is requiring all utvs and atvs to have a safety flag or lighted whip for safety. Check out triple x motor sports. Google them and you will find them. Those guys have some sick trucks!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish i was going but i goota run ma creew. The oil field never quits.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Eastexasmudder said:


> Gott some friends that will be there in there trucks. I know this year the park is requiring all utvs and atvs to have a safety flag or lighted whip for safety. Check out triple x motor sports. Google them and you will find them. Those guys have some sick trucks!!
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Yeah Triple X Motorsports is awesome! I got to meet the owner of Triple X at River Run on new years. Really cool group of guys! My dads good friends owns the red superman ford you see in their videos!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeap the Oilfield calls once again


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

if it wasnt for some vaca time this dude would be in another state answering the oil field call


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mikes prolly gunna b going to alaska again lol. we got a 13 5/8 5m job we doing for yall mike lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

yep shipped today along with one of my power packs and a tone of pumping iron


----------

